
Photos of a Hail Storm in Guadalajara - d--b
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/01/freak-summer-hailstorm-buries-cars-in-mexicos-guadalajara
======
King-Aaron
Here I was thinking "oh yeah, freak summer hailstorms aren't that unusual in
warm areas, we get them in Australia"

But those photos are next level.

------
QuickToBan
See the collapsed roof in the middle of the picture:

[https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/f4ab1d36b0264645a09a556df2f2d...](https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/f4ab1d36b0264645a09a556df2f2dbb590e54809/0_96_4000_2400/master/4000.jpg?width=620&quality=45&auto=format&fit=max&dpr=2&s=822d2333445961bc9b012059a5b499c2)

------
tda
Is it just me or are the climate change deniers a bit less vocal recently? I
recall them being much louder on their denial, but this summer they seem to
have become less mainstream

~~~
crispinb
Well they won (power, not the argument) and have moved on to stages 4 and 5
([https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-
consensus-97...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-
consensus-97-per-cent/2013/sep/16/climate-change-contrarians-5-stages-denial))

------
kabwj
Global warming

~~~
ASalazarMX
Global warming means Earth gets warmer on average, but also has wilder local
swings like this one. The dynamics become more energetic because the planet
has more energy to work with.

